# New Holland Safety Switch Problem?



## MD Jim (Jul 4, 2020)

I've got a New Holland TC30 (1999 or 2000...maybe 2001 or 2002). It's been acting as if I'm not sitting in the operator's seat. It will not start unless the parking brake is set, even if it's in neutral (as it should be, even normally). It will sit there and run all day as long as the brake is on and the gearshift is in neutral. But as soon as I take off the brake, or move it into gear from neutral (it's a hydrostatic), it will shut down, as if I've gotten up out of the seat, even though I'm still there. I've unplugged the safety switch from under the seat and jumper wired the connections, but it still won't start or run with the brake off or in gear. Is there another relay or switch somewhere down the line in the circuit that I need to be looking at? Or something else I'm missing? By the way, sometimes it will start and run as if everything is A-OK. Thanks all.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Safety switch problem. I have a John Deere mower that will kill the engine till the parking brake is released. I would check the parking brake safety switch.


----------

